# LIQUID STOOL



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

WHAT WOULD CAUSE YPUR STOOL TO BE LIQUID??? IM SCARED


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stool begins liquid (it has to be liquid for you to absorb stuff out of it in the small intestine).As the stool moves through the colon water is removed and it goes from liquid, to loose, to soft, to normal consistency, to hard, to hard dry and hard to pass, to rabbit pellet.How long the stool is in there, and things like how hydrated you are, how many osmotic compounds you ate (either things like miralax or stuff like sorbitol in raw apples or pear juice or low carb processed foods) will determine how much water gets pulled out.Now some illnesses will increase water in the stool (like GI infections) as well.Are we talking an occasional liquid stool or are you having liquid stools every 20-60 minutes for several hours on end when that isn't typical for you (the second is usually more a sign you have an acute illness, but if you do it every night that can be microscopic colitis).All that scary stuff being said. Most of the time with IBSers it is just the colon went into overeactive mode for some reason (like a fatty or large dinner when you skipped lunch) and got overactive enough that stool that hadn't been around long enough to be de-watered gets to the end.The other caveat is if you have been constipated for days on end without passing any stool at all (or next to no stool) and suddenly get liquid stools that can be the body trying to flush out the constipated stools and is called paradoxical diarrhea.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I found out after a while that I was hypersensitive to spices.That could be it...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't let liquid stools bother me.... it's kinda normal for me when I'm flaring.


----------

